# RMAH verdienst Diablo 3



## orkman (19. Juni 2012)

hallo liebe D3 suchtis , mich interessiert es wieviel geld ihr schon durch das rmah teils so verdient habt ... bitte sagt die wahrheit und wenn ihr den genauen beitrag nicht nennen wollt dann sagt doch vllt so ein x bis y , woran man erkennen kann wieviel es +- ist und nicht so 1 euro bis 500 millionen ... wieso ich frage ? nunja das rmah fasziniert mich und ich kann bis jetzt selbst noch nichts dazu sagen da ich erst 1 tag D3 gespielt habe und in Akt 1 normal modus bin ... und ich wohl noch so um die 2-3 wochen brauch bis ich ueberhaupt daran denken kann das rmah fuers verkaufen zu benutzen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Juni 2012)

Ich konnte bisher sage und schreibe 0,- Euro im EGAH verdienen..... =/

Irgendwie sind sowohl das Gold als auch das EGAH überladen mit Items


----------



## IceMen1 (19. Juni 2012)

Habe 2 € verdient


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. Juni 2012)

bisher nix, items außerhalb von akt 3 und 4 sind eh nix wert und selbst in akt 3,4 sind 90% der items wertlos und es dauert 10x länger überhaupt was anständiges zu finde, weil mal alles tot sterben muss


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juni 2012)

Nichts. Hatte bisher keine Zeit mir einen Authentidingsbums zuzulegen und eigentlich auch kein Bock auf das Quatschding, aber EGAH reizt mich schon. Muß ich noch paar mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## Varitu (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
entschuldigt die Offtopic Frage:

Bekommt man das Geld auf sein Bankkonto überwiesen oder hängt das bei Blizz fest für deren Itemshop?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Juni 2012)

Man kann es via PayPal auszahlen lassen. Da fallen aber nochmals Gebühren an


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2012)

mm schade ... ich hatte gehofft der ein oder andere haette wenigstens so 10 + euro verdient ... naja mal sehen was die zukunft bringt .... am ersten tag war ja anscheinend das rmah vollgestopft mit items und alle fuer 250 euro kaufbar 0.o


----------



## Wizzbeast (19. Juni 2012)

Gegenfrage: Wieviel Geld hast du im AH schon ausgegeben? Denn um etwas verdienen zu können muß erst mal jemand was kaufen. 
Also: Wer hat schon mal echte Euros ins D3 AH gesteckt?


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2012)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieviel Geld hast du im AH schon ausgegeben? Denn um etwas verdienen zu können muß erst mal jemand was kaufen.
> Also: Wer hat schon mal echte Euros ins D3 AH gesteckt?




 ich bin akt 1 normal mode und hab erst 1 tag gespielt ... wieso sollte ich da schon geld ausgeben fuer sowas ? ausserdem glaub ich kaum dass jmd items fuer lvl 10 ins rmah stellt ... aber was die andern da ausgeben waere auch net interessante frage , ja


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (20. Juni 2012)

naja gibt ja streams auf twitch die oben am rand durchlaufen haben wieviel € übers rmah bisher zusammengekommen sind und ich hab da schon manchen mit 150€+ gesehen aber die farmen auch schon akt III/IV inferno ab also von daher xD


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> naja gibt ja streams auf twitch die oben am rand durchlaufen haben wieviel € übers rmah bisher zusammengekommen sind und ich hab da schon manchen mit 150€+ gesehen aber die farmen auch schon akt III/IV inferno ab also von daher xD




 hmm nice ... ich schau mir keined 3 streams an um nicht von der geschichte gespoilert zu werden


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2012)

Habe aktuell um die 120€ gemacht


----------



## Davatar (20. Juni 2012)

Steckte 2 Items rein, eins davon ging raus für 15€, nach allen Abzügen gabs dann etwa 11 und nen halben € aufs Paypal-Konto.
Und ehrlich gesagt war das verkaufte Teil Schrott. Das wurde garantiert nur gekauft, weils grün war.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Juni 2012)

11€
Irgendwie kauft keiner was. Und bevor ich lvl 62-63 Items mit perfekten Stats für unter 20€ einstell behalte ich sie lieber selbst. Bin ja kein Chinese der für 10 Cent die Stunde farmt.^^


----------



## Elrigh (20. Juni 2012)

0,- €

Diablo 3 ist wie ein F2P Spiel mit Shop. Nur dass es nicht F2P ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Juni 2012)

Elrigh schrieb:


> 0,- €
> 
> Diablo 3 ist wie ein F2P Spiel mit Shop. *Nur dass es nicht F2P ist.*



Ist es nicht?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juni 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was daran nicht F2P sein soll.^^

Aktuell habe ich es jetzt auch auf immerhin 23 Euro gebracht, nachdem anfangs bei fast 30 Auktionen gar nichts ging.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2012)

Elrigh schrieb:


> 0,- €
> 
> Diablo 3 ist wie ein F2P Spiel mit Shop. Nur dass es nicht F2P ist.



Stimmt...es ist b2p (was aber auch nichts anders ist, nur dass das Grundspiel was kostet)


----------



## Makamos (20. Juni 2012)

Nen kumpel von mir hat schon über 500€ verdient ^^


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2012)

/push ... ich wuerd gern noch mehr hoeren ... so euer weekly ertrag oder so ... waer doch ganz nett ... ausserdem wie sieht das ganze mit dem gesetz ueberhaupt aus ? der staat will doch sicher auch was von dem kuchen haben (zahlt blizz da nen teil von deren einnahmen an den staat weiter und der gamer wird in ruge gelassen?)... und soweit ich weiss ist doch gluecksspiel uebers inet verboten in deutschland... hab ich irgendwo mal gehoert -.- (als ich selbst , als nicht-deutscher, mit online roulette angefangen hab)(ka ob man das rmah als gluecksspiel betrachten kann , ausserdem werden ja virtuelle gueter gegen kohle ausgetauscht wie bei china farmern)


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juni 2012)

Auktionen != Glückspiel

Steuerlich gesehen könnten es Einkünfte sein, die man versteuern muss. Aber dies sollte lieber eine Steuerberater oder so beantworten.


----------



## Flashdreamer (21. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Auktionen != Glückspiel
> 
> Steuerlich gesehen könnten es Einkünfte sein, die man versteuern muss. Aber dies sollte lieber eine Steuerberater oder so beantworten.



In über 90% der Fälle wird es nicht steuerpflichtig sein. 

Nur in ganz einzelnen Fällen wird es steuerpflichtig. 

Da beide Vertragsparteien (es ist ein Kaufvertrag), Privatpersonen sind wird ist nicht steuerpflichtig. 
Es wird erst steuerpflichtig wenn einer der Personen ein Unternehmer wäre, in §2 (1) UStG wird der Unternehmer definiert:
Da ich denke das keine der Personen das "Geschäft" nachhaltig betreiben wird, wird er auch zu keinem Unternehmer dazu müsste er entweder Gegenstände ankaufen und wieder verkaufen oder "viele" Gegenstände verkaufen und das nicht nur einen Monat, sondern mehrere Monate hintereinander. Leider ist das nicht so richtig definiert und da ich gerade nicht meine ganzen Unterlagen durchwühlen will, kann ich es gerade nicht 100%ig erklären.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2012)

> Nur in ganz einzelnen Fällen wird es steuerpflichtig.



Solange wir hier keinen Finanzbeamten oder Steuerberater haben, der sich mit gezielten §§§ zu Wort meldet, ist halbwissen echt saugefährlich.
Generell ist es ja zu einer Ebayauktion oder zu einem Flohmarkt am ähnlichsten.
Auf der anderen Seite verkauft ich kein Eigentum, sonder den Aufwand es zu finden.
Damit wäre es eine Dienstleistung.
Gewinnerzielungsabsicht wäre da noch ein nützliches Stichwort.

Generell wäre ein Buffedartikel über die rechtlichen Bedingungen mal eine echt nützliche Sache .
HALLO MODERATOREN !


----------



## Fedaykin (22. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Generell wäre ein Buffedartikel über die rechtlichen Bedingungen mal eine echt nützliche Sache .
> HALLO MODERATOREN !




Interessant. Aber wer soll das schreiben. Denn, sind wir mal ehrlich, die Qualifikationen der buffed.de Mitarbeiter liegen in anderen Bereichen....


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juni 2012)

Aber auch hinter Buffed steckt eine große böse Firma, die nur unser Geld will um damit die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen... 

Nein mal im Ernst:
Vermutlich dürfte es recht erschwinglich sein, sich eine klare Rechtsauskunft zu diesem Thema zu holen.
Die Firma hinter Buffed hat mit Sicherheit auch Anwälte in ihren Reihen die sowas klären können.
Für das öffentliche Interesse in der Spielewelt könnte das Thema also vielleicht auch interessant genug sein für einen Artikel in einer der beliebigen Zeitschriften die im Portfolio sind.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2012)

Schreib das doch mal in den "Meinung & Anregung zu buffed.de"-Bereich 

Wir als Moderatoren haben eh keinen Einfluss, da wir nicht bei Computec angestellt sind.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Computec hat garantiert eine Rechtsabteilung. Wenn es jetzt nur um das reine "Online-Recht" gehen würde, hätte ich fast behauptet das diese nur aus ZAM besteht... 


Daher muss man garantiert keine Rechtsauskunft einholen.
Ich glaube auch nicht das das wirklich so komplex ist...


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juni 2012)

So der Vorschlag ist gemacht.

Zwischen kompliziert und wertvoll genug für einen Artikel ist ja auch noch ein Unterschied .
Außerdem bin ich mir garnicht so sicher, ob die Lage wirklich so klar ist.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

So klar muss das also wirklich nich sein, da haste recht... ^^

Naja wenn manche Leute mal die AGB´s des Battle.net´s lesen würden wären sie wahrscheinlich erschüttert. Ich liebe ja diesen Teil hier: 
Bei Portalen wie Facebook ist das übrigens ganz ähnlich wie hier.



> *11.4 Nutzerinhalt.
> 
> Als &#8222;Nutzerinhalt" gelten alle Mitteilungen, Bilder, Geräusche und sonstige Materialien und Informationen, die Sie über einen Spiel-Client oder den Service hochladen oder übertragen, oder die andere Nutzer hochladen oder übertragen, einschließlich, ohne jedoch darauf beschränkt zu sein, aller Chatnachrichten.
> Hiermit gewähren Sie Blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exklusive Lizenz, einschließlich des Rechts zur Vergabe von Unterlizenzen an Dritte, sowie das Recht, derartige Nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeänderter Form, sowie daraus abgeleitete Arbeiten zu vervielfältigen, zu berichtigen, anzupassen, abzuändern, zu übersetzen, neu zu formatieren, davon abgeleitete Arbeiten anzufertigen, herzustellen, in Verkehr zu bringen, zu veröffentlichen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu lizenzieren, dafür Unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen oder aufzuführen, elektronischen Zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der Öffentlichkeit mittels Telekommunikation mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen Computerspeicher einzugeben, und solchen Inhalt sowie alle geänderten oder davon abgeleiteten Arbeiten zu nutzen und zu betreiben.
> Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie hiermit auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie ggf. in Bezug auf Nutzerinhalte haben.*



Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.c...termsofuse.html


----------



## Pyronidas (22. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So klar muss das also wirklich nich sein, da haste recht... ^^
> 
> Naja wenn manche Leute mal die AGB´s des Battle.net´s lesen würden wären sie wahrscheinlich erschüttert. Ich liebe ja diesen Teil hier:
> Bei Portalen wie Facebook ist das übrigens ganz ähnlich wie hier.
> ...


Erinnert mich jetzt grade so frapierend an das Gekreische wegen ORIGIN


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Juni 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt grade so frapierend an das Gekreische wegen ORIGIN


Was meist sowieso schnell wieder verstummt, weil einfach viele die Spiele zocken wollen, Origin/ Bnet/ Steam & Co. hin oder her.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2012)

Is ja kein Gekreische, mir is das total Wurst 

Aber ein interessantes Beispiel:

Du schickst jemanden über den Client ein Bild (oder den Link zu selbigen) von deinem Hund. Blizzard vermarktet das Foto und verkauft die Rechte und tritt sie somit an einen Dritten ab. 
An einen Hundefutterhersteller aus Guatemala beispielsweise, der fortan die Verpackungen seiner Produkte mit dem Foto deines Vierbeiners verziehrt... 

Aber naja hat jetzt auch nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Aber man sollte manchmal vielleicht etwas genauer lesen was man da so vorgesetzt bekommt. 
Weniger aus Selbstschutz in dem Falle, aber kann ja auch mal vorkommen...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (22. Juni 2012)

Heute wieder ein lvl 62 Amulett für 26&#8364;€ verkauft. \o/


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab weder Handy noch Authenticator, also kann ich es nicht mal benutzen  Schlau gelöst Blizzard


----------



## Mortas3005 (22. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab weder Handy noch Authenticator, also kann ich es nicht mal benutzen  Schlau gelöst Blizzard




http://bluestacks.com/

Issen Emulator um Andoid Apps auf einen PC zu benutzen so kannse den Mobilen benutzen mach ich auch immer


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juni 2012)

Mortas3005 schrieb:


> http://bluestacks.com/
> 
> Issen Emulator um Andoid Apps auf einen PC zu benutzen so kannse den Mobilen benutzen mach ich auch immer




Pssst, aus irgend einem Grund ist es, wie er selbst schreibt, schlau von Blizzard ihn aus dem RMAH raus zu halten. Jetzt öffnest du ihm auch noch eine Hintertür.


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2012)

Richtig, ich hab so harte gedupte Items, ich würde Millionär werden. Deswegen... Glück gehabt Blizzard das ich kein Handy besitze.


----------



## Deadchi (23. Juni 2012)

@Arosk das glaubst doch selbst nicht ;-) 
Die richtigen Händler haben sicher schon ein paar hundert € verdient man muss nur wissen welches Item im echtgeldah viel zu günstig eingestellt ist.
Dann kaufen und wieder verkaufen aber so das Gewinn bei rauskommt wegen den Gebühren  
Alles andere sind nette Beträge nebenbei wo man mal Glück hatte wegen den dropps... ind 3-4 Monaten bringen dann nur noch perfekte Items 50-100€ und der rest geht für 2,99 über den Grabbeltisch.


----------



## Druv (23. Juni 2012)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Alles andere sind nette Beträge nebenbei wo man mal Glück hatte wegen den dropps... ind 3-4 Monaten bringen dann nur noch perfekte Items 50-100&#8364; und der rest geht für 2,99 über den Grabbeltisch.


immer noch zu viel für ein paar lumpige pixel finde ich!


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juni 2012)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,888705/Diablo-3-Auktionshaus-Rechtslage-items-virtuelle-Gegenstaende/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Wissen/

Mein Vorschlag war nicht so sonderlich orginell, weshalb schon einen Tag vorher eine Kurzabhandlung zu meiner Frage geschrieben wurde .



> immer noch zu viel für ein paar lumpige pixel finde ich!


Ja das brachte die Diskussion enorm vorwärts...

Ist halt schon etwas schade, dass man gesetzlich gezwungen wird Diablo 3 zu spielen...


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2012)

Deadchi schrieb:


> und der rest geht für 2,99 über den Grabbeltisch.




 ... 10 items fuer 2.99 ergeben auch 29.90 ... 30 euro sind wiederrum 3 cd's oder 3 dvd's oder 2-3 gute buecher oder oder oder ... also ich wuerd net drauf spucken ... 30 euro sind auch die gebuehren fuer 2 monate ein online spiel zu zocken ... so kannste zum beispiel mit den 30 euro 2 monate lang TERA oder swtor oder so spielen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ... 10 items fuer 2.99 ergeben auch 29.90 ... 30 euro sind wiederrum 3 cd's oder 3 dvd's oder 2-3 gute buecher oder oder oder ... also ich wuerd net drauf spucken ... 30 euro sind auch die gebuehren fuer 2 monate ein online spiel zu zocken ... so kannste zum beispiel mit den 30 euro 2 monate lang TERA oder swtor oder so spielen



...oder noch mal 10 Items verkloppen und dir GW2 vorbestellen und dir nen Ast freuen


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ... 10 items fuer 2.99 ergeben auch 29.90 ...



Nicht ganz .. Paypal-Auszahlung = 15% Gebühr. *g*




Caps-lock schrieb:


> [...] erschwinglich [...]  Rechtsauskunft [...]





Sorry *g* Aber im Ernst, Caps-lock hat ja den Artikel unserer PCGH-Kollegen bereits verlinkt. In deren Forum tummeln sich wohl manchmal angehende Anwälte, die sich mit dem Kram beschäftigen. Ich schätze aber, dass sich unsere deutsche Bürokratie und Rechtstand über die Situation noch nicht 100% einig und im Klaren ist und das Erwachen erst später kommt, wenn sie erkennen und zurechtbiegen, was man da so an Steuereinnahmen rausholen kann und bis dahin ist die Rushhour der ertragsreichen Geschäfte im AH möglicherweise schon vorbei.


P.s: Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Ein gewerblicher Handel liegt vor, wenn eine selbständige nachhaltige Betätigung, die mit der Absicht, Gewinn zu erzielen, unternommen wird und sich als Beteiligung am allgemeinen wirtschaftlichen Verkehr darstellt (§15 II EStG). Die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht wird von den Steuerbehörden restriktiv behandelt. Es reicht, wenn Sie eine Vermögensmehrung anstreben. Dass Sie auch tatsächlich Gewinn erwirtschaften ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Es dürfte zudem schwierig werden zu argumentieren, dass der Verkauf der Items nur zur Deckung der Selbstkosten geschieht. Insbesondere Nutzer die ihr Spielverhalten auf den Verkauf von Items ausrichten und häufig das Auktionshaus nutzen, müssen mit der Gefahr rechnen, gewerblich tätig zu sein. Im Extremfall kann das sogar eine Umsatzsteuerpflicht heraufbeschwören (§19 UStG). Dass Blizzard eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit verbietet, ist in Sachen Steuerrecht vollkommen irrelevant.


Das ist der entscheidende Absatz. Sogar extra nochmal kurz gedanklich überprüft :-)


Vermehre ich mein Vermögen, indem ich in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten immer wieder Items ins AH stecke und so auf Dauer tatsächlich so einige Euro (sagen wir mal 3 Items pro Monat für vllt. insgesamt 100 Euro), wirds tatsächlich gefährlich, wenn sich ein Finanzbeamter in diese Schiene hängt.

Gewerblich bedeutet eben in diesem Falle vor allem nachhaltig. Verkaufe ich mein komplettes Equipment oder jeden Monat mal Items im Wert von 25 Euro, schreit da kein Schwein nach. Mischt ihr jedoch richtig mit, erarbeitet euch z. B. im Monat 200-300 Euro Taschengeld, kann man da echt auf dumme Gedanken kommen.

Seien wir ehrlich, im Normalfall wird sich da kein Finanzbeamter mit beschäftigen ... Bis dann plötzlich auf öffentlichen Artikeln der Erste auftaucht, der so eben die ersten 10000 Euro nur durch das AH gescheffelt hat. Daher: übertreibt es nicht. Gegen den einen oder anderen 10 Euro Schein wird niemand irgendwas sagen, aber damit dann zu prahlen kann unangenehme Folgen haben.



@ZAM, unterschätze das Ganze bitte nicht. Ebay ist bestes Beispiel dafür. Verkaufe ich über einen längeren Zeitraum irgendwelchen Schrott (ohne Zukauf), so SIND die Einkünfte gewerblich. Nimm nur den Trödelhändler, der Wohnungen ausräumt und den Schund behalten darf. Landen die Sachen bei Ebay, so sind das steuerpflichtige Einnahmen, mit USt. Das liegt nicht zwangsläufig daran, das es nur ein anderer Vertriebsweg ist, sondern eben auch an dieser nachhaltigen Gewinnerzielungsabsicht.

Durch die 250 Euro Grenze und durch dieser Sache mit dem Glück, das man eben nicht unbedingt 1 Item am Tag findet, wird es natürlich schwer, da ein Maß zu erreichen, das es sich finanziell lohnt (für das Finanzamt, versteht sich^^). Dennoch ist es keineswegs unmöglich.

Umsatzsteuerlich würde ich mir übrigens weniger Gedanken machen. Soweit man unter 19.000 Euro Umsatz pro Jahr erwirtschaftet, landet man im Kleinunternehmer-Bereich. (§19 UStG)


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> @ZAM, unterschätze das Ganze bitte nicht.



Tu ich nicht - hab ich nirgendwo behauptet. Ich würde nie jemanden bewusst eine Profilierungsbasis geben.

Es sind übrigens 17.500 &#8364;


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es sind übrigens 17.500 €



brutto


----------



## myadictivo (26. Juni 2012)

Deadchi schrieb:


> @Arosk das glaubst doch selbst nicht ;-)
> Die richtigen Händler haben sicher schon ein paar hundert € verdient man muss nur wissen welches Item im echtgeldah viel zu günstig eingestellt ist.
> Dann kaufen und wieder verkaufen aber so das Gewinn bei rauskommt wegen den Gebühren
> Alles andere sind nette Beträge nebenbei wo man mal Glück hatte wegen den dropps... ind 3-4 Monaten bringen dann nur noch perfekte Items 50-100€ und der rest geht für 2,99 über den Grabbeltisch.



eben. die goldgräber stimmung ist doch schon gedämpft. der markt wird überschwemmt mit items. zu anfang des rmah konnte man vll mal hunderter beträge machen, aber imho wird sich das ganze mit fortschreitender zeit und "progress" auch der "casual" spieler alles relativieren. drop mechanik änderungen für akt3+4 schon wieder angekündigt für diese woche. frag mich eh wie leute viel geld für items ausgeben können, die spätestens in 3-4 wochen jedem nachgeschmissen werden 

mein aktuelles guthaben beträgt jetzt ~15 euro. kann ich mit leben. hab nie mit der intention gespielt geld zu erwirtschaften. eventuell kann man noch im gold ah items kaufen und diese dann im rmah verscherbeln. gold farmen ist ja jetzt auch nicht sooo das problem. allerdings halt schon ein zeitaufwand. rein mit der absicht jetzt paar mille zu erwirtschaften um was zu kaufen für gold und es zu verscherbeln im rmah..viel spass 

zum glück geh ich arbeiten und zock d3 weils spass macht und nicht weil ich mein taschengeld aufbessern muss. allerdings herrscht bei mir schon die tendenz items statts ins gold ah ins rmah zu stellen.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> brutto



Äh ja natürlich, weil dus bis dahin nicht versteuerst.


----------



## Alri (28. Juni 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> zum glück geh ich arbeiten und zock d3 weils spass macht und nicht weil ich mein taschengeld aufbessern muss.




 das musst du ja auch gar nicht.aber wäre es nicht schön hardware,dsl gebühr,ein teil der miete etc mal so eben von steuer abzusetzen und dir so einen echten geldwerten vorteil zu verschaffen?
und das alles nur für geringen aufwand (gewerbeschein und ein bissl papierkram ... 
nach ca 3 jahren machen die dir dann zwar den laden zu wegen liebhaberei,aber in der zeit hast du dir soviele vorteile erwirtschaftet ... klingt durchaus verlockend und gar nicht so unrealistisch.
gruß
alri


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Äh ja natürlich, weil dus bis dahin nicht versteuerst.



Uns beiden ist das vielleicht klar, aber der Rest der Rasselbande weiß das vielleicht nicht. Wobei dieser Rest dementsprechend auch keine Ahnung haben dürfte wo der Unterschied zwischen brutto und netto liegt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Uns beiden ist das vielleicht klar, aber der Rest der Rasselbande weiß das vielleicht nicht. Wobei dieser Rest dementsprechend auch keine Ahnung haben dürfte wo der Unterschied zwischen brutto und netto liegt.



Ich kenne die Grenze auch nur, weil Leute im Bekanntenkreis selbstständig sind. ;-) Brutto/Netto sollte aber jedem klar sein, der zumindest mal Einkaufen war *g*


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich lasse das alles meine Bediensteten machen. Die bezahle ich allerdings auch nicht, daher keine Ahnung. Netto ist glaube ich ne Supermarktkette, aber von diesem Brutto habe ich noch nie gehört... 

Hat hier jemand, oder kennt hier jemand jemanden (lol sieht irgendwie komisch aus  ) der da tatsächlich mal da was gekauft hat? Also so für richtig Asche meine ich jetzt. Ich kann nämlich irgendwie kaum glauben das es wirklich Leute gibt die da 100€ und mehr reinstecken um sich irgendne dämliche Axt oder was auch immer zu kaufen...

Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Wenn sie dann irgendwann mal das PvP einbauen wird das erstmal total lustig hab ich das Gefühl


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juni 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> das musst du ja auch gar nicht.aber wäre es nicht schön hardware,dsl gebühr,ein teil der miete etc mal so eben von steuer abzusetzen und dir so einen echten geldwerten vorteil zu verschaffen?
> und das alles nur für geringen aufwand (gewerbeschein und ein bissl papierkram ...
> nach ca 3 jahren machen die dir dann zwar den laden zu wegen liebhaberei,aber in der zeit hast du dir soviele vorteile erwirtschaftet ... klingt durchaus verlockend und gar nicht so unrealistisch.
> gruß
> alri



das ist tagträumerei..ich hab nix dagegen wenn der ein oder andre euro auf dem bnet gutahaben landet und ich mir mal nen monat wow/mount/irgendwas im shop oder wieder selbst im rmah kaufen kann, weil mein goldkonto leer ist : aber gewerblich sich dadurch seinen unterhalt verdienen ?!
wirst du wohl niemals durch legit hinbekommen.

du bräuchtest schon enormes dropglück oder wirklich ein gutes händchen dafür was "zu billig" verkauft wird und müßtest den markt sowie aktuelle gearnachfragen genau kennen (sowohl im rmah als auch im gold-ah) um es gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen. die begrenzung auf 10 auktionen läßt einen regen handel auch nicht zu.

top gear wird zwar wahrscheinlich wirklich immer bißl kohle bringen, auf der anderen seite wird der markt wie gesagt mit sicherheit überschwemmt mit brauchbarem zeug. gratulation an jene, die in der ersten tagen ordentlich kohle verdient haben, aber es wird sich mit sicherheit weiter einpendeln.

und wie gesagt, legit wird da mit sicherheit nix mehr gehen. die d2 ebay shops waren auch alle durch die bank weg duper und botter. oder wie soll man sich erklären, dass von gegenständen mit 0,000000001% dropwahrscheinlichkeit teilweise hunderte verkauft wurden mit den exakt gleichen stats 

ich nehm mit was ich bekomm. macht ja auch spass sich mal bißl in die wirtschaft einzufuchsen..wenn ich mal was finde was für 50&#8364; weggeht geh ich mal schick essen und das wars


----------



## Alri (30. Juni 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> das ist tagträumerei.. aber gewerblich sich dadurch seinen unterhalt verdienen ?!




dann lies meinen text nochmal und gründlich  
da steht nirgends drin,sich seinen unterhalt damit zu verdienen.nur wie man seinen schon vorhanden verdienst,sagen wir mal, "schützt".
deswegen auch der part mmit der liebhaberei und dem zwangsweise schließen der unternehmung durch das amt.
hoffe mal es ist jetzt deutlich,worauf ich hinaus wollte.

 ist übrigens das selbe prinzip wie mit vielen ebay shops.wenn man das dann noch mit dem rmah kombieniert,genießt man evtl ein,zwei jahre diese vorteile.
geldverdienen ist eine sache,kosten/geld einsparen eine andere.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Juni 2012)

> aber gewerblich sich dadurch seinen unterhalt verdienen ?!
> wirst du wohl niemals durch legit hinbekommen.



Ist halt die Frage ob du pro Stunde Items im Wert von 15 Euro finden kannst.
Ab dann kannst du wenn du viel zockst vielleicht mit hängen und würgen davon leben.
8 Stunden zocken 5 Tage die Woche mal 4 Wochen.
Das wären dann 2400 Brutto.
Davon ziehst du mal 150 Euro für Strom und "Rechnerinstandhaltung ab". Dann nochmal 50% für Versicherungen und Steuern und am Ende hast du vermutlich knappe 1000 Euro in der Tasche.
Das ist eine Summe mit der viele Menschen überleben müssen.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juni 2012)

In einer Stunde? Ich finde seit 1 1/2 Monaten keine Items die einen solchen Wert hätten


----------



## Xelyna1990 (30. Juni 2012)

Hab Epische 0.42 cent verdient =D


----------



## heiduei (1. Juli 2012)

Also ein Freund von mir spielt das eigentlich nur als Wirtschaftssimulation. Der hat angefangen, sich bis Akt II Hölle durchgearbeitet und bis zum Release des RMAH ca. 200kk (!) Gold verdient, nur durch kaufen und verkaufen. (Wenn ich mich recht entsinne nennt man solche Leute Broker ?) 
Und als dann das schöne RMAH rausgekommen ist hat er halt das Gold in Items investiert und dann wieder für echtes Geld verkauft. Zwei Wochen nachdem das Ding draußen war hat der über 1000 Euro gewinn gemacht... Wie der das geschafft hat ? Keine Ahnung... Der sitzt den ganzen tag nur Zuhause und betreibt das recht effektiv 



Und ich freue mich ja schon wenn ich ein Item für 40 k Gold loswerde >.<


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juli 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Hab Epische 0.42 cent verdient =D



Congratz! Gib nich alles auf einmal aus!


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe bereits 22$ Dollar gemacht, abzüglich alle Gebühren. Und das unter Level 50 alles, habe ein neuen Charakter angefangen, von 0. Und eigentlich nur durch das Gold Auktionshaus und RMAH das Geld verdient. In beiden AH's Werte verglichen. Preis - Gold Verhaeltniss verglichen, dann zack gekauft, ab ins RMAH und dort für Geld verkauft. Habe ausversehen eins auf das Guthaben zahlen lasse und eine Waffe für 3$ gekauft, die für 5Millionen Gold gehandelt wird, aber wiederum für 20$ in RMAH gehandelt wird, aber ich brauch die selbst, merke ich gerade :/

Ein kleiner Tipp, schaut mal gerne im Waffenbereich von 30-32 , 40-42 und auch mals 50-52 vorbei. Im Goldauktionshaus, dann schaut nach Geschicklichkeit und Vitaliaet, wenn ihr da was passendes findet für angemessnes Geld, merkt euch diese Werte und geht ins RMAH und gebt das selbe dort ein mit einer Preisspanne ab 2-3Euro, weil es dann kein Sinn macht.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage ob du pro Stunde Items im Wert von 15 Euro finden kannst.
> Ab dann kannst du wenn du viel zockst vielleicht mit hängen und würgen davon leben.
> 8 Stunden zocken 5 Tage die Woche mal 4 Wochen.
> Das wären dann 2400 Brutto.
> ...



tja..dann probiert das mal  für nen 15euro item darf man schon gutes dropglück haben. dann darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass es mit sicherheit leute gibt die auf ne ähnliche idee gekommen sind und sich mit weit weniger zufrieden geben oder eben andere tricks auf lager haben.

träumerei, nix weiter..klar gibts extrembeispiele wie die 1000 euro oben. da hat man sich halt bewußt vor rmah start kohle angespielt, den markt beoabachtet,für gold items besorgt und im rmah verkauft. aber der markt wird sowas auch nicht ewig zulassen, als das man da jetzt jeden monat soviel kohle rausziehen kann


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juli 2012)

> Ist halt die Frage ob du pro Stunde Items im Wert von 15 Euro finden kannst



Um mich mal selber zu zitieren ^^.
Das ist halt die Bedingung, unter der man eine Chance hat davon zu leben.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. Juli 2012)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Heute wieder ein lvl 62 Amulett für 26€€ verkauft. \o/



Echt ? Es gibt Leute die für sowas SO viel Geld ausgeben ?

Ich glaub´s echt nicht. Ich hat das Gefühl der Menschheit geht es zu gut.


----------



## Trafalgalore (3. Juli 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Echt ? Es gibt Leute die für sowas SO viel Geld ausgeben ?
> 
> Ich glaub´s echt nicht. Ich hat das Gefühl der Menschheit geht es zu gut.



Das is ja noch garnix...vorm RMAH gingen bestimmte Waffen auf ebay für weit über 200€ über den "Tisch"


----------



## Apo1337 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir für's RMAH ei Extra PayPal Konto erstellt. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, gerade bei dem Aspekt, dass ich seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr Spiele und nur noch meine Reste ins RMAH Stelle 

Habe über Ebay vorher schon 120&#8364; gemacht, die sind aber nicht aufm PayPal, sondern aufm Bankkonto =)

MfG


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. Juli 2012)

Der Paypal-Auszug gefällt mir. Sauber.


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2012)

so will mal wieder den thread hier wieder beleben um zu sehen wie es sich nun geaendert hat mit dem verkaufen etc... da viele spieler max lvl sind , selbst farmen etc... bringts ueberhaupt noch was was ins rl money ah reinzustellen , ausser legendarys vllt ? pics mit auszuegen vom verdientem sind mal wieder gern gesehen


----------



## myadictivo (7. Dezember 2012)

7500 euro für ne schallende wut 

bin momentan nicht im rmah unterwegs. denk es ist schwieriger was los zu werden. hatte phasenweise immer mal paar rare ringe/amus drin fürs mindestpreis SK.
ging nix weg. muss man wohl auch beachten, inweiweit der euro/goldkurs grade steht, also nicht der im rmah sondern bei div. goldsellern.

denke mal legendär und set mit wirklich guten affixen bekommt man u.U. noch verkauft im rmah. müßte mir auch mal nen paypal konto einrichten. hätte nen rare amulet welches auf über 500mille geschätzt wurde. eventuell würd ich dafür auch gut euro bekommen


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2012)

jo das mit der waffe von 7500 euro hab ich auch gesehen ... krass sowas ... wollte auch was ins rmah stellen aber wusste net dass man von denen dann noch jedesmal ne sms mit nem code zur verifizierung kriegt die man auch noch bezahlen muss, also sollte das verkaufte teil schon was wert sein (hoher preis) oder man sicher sein dass das teil mind. fuer 2 euro weg geht ... weil 15% gehen ja so schon an blizz und wenn dann noch die sms 7 cent kostet oder so .... wenn man nix verkauft , macht man eher verlust als gewinn ;( das ist schon bloed von blizz ... bei ebay muss man nix zahlen ums da reinzustellen -.-


----------



## heiduei (9. Dezember 2012)

Ihr wisst hoffentlich, das die meisten Käufer von sowas irgendwelche reichen Scheichs aus Dubai oder so sind, die nichts mit ihrem Geld anfangen können, oder ?  
Oder man macht es so wie Moldran und kauft sich einen guten Echoing Fury für 2 Milliarden ausm Gold-AH


----------



## myadictivo (10. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jo das mit der waffe von 7500 euro hab ich auch gesehen ... krass sowas ... wollte auch was ins rmah stellen aber wusste net dass man von denen dann noch jedesmal ne sms mit nem code zur verifizierung kriegt die man auch noch bezahlen muss, also sollte das verkaufte teil schon was wert sein (hoher preis) oder man sicher sein dass das teil mind. fuer 2 euro weg geht ... weil 15% gehen ja so schon an blizz und wenn dann noch die sms 7 cent kostet oder so .... wenn man nix verkauft , macht man eher verlust als gewinn ;( das ist schon bloed von blizz ... bei ebay muss man nix zahlen ums da reinzustellen -.-



also du scheinst nicht zu wissen wie das rmah funktioniert und welche gebühren fällig werden


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also du scheinst nicht zu wissen wie das rmah funktioniert und welche gebühren fällig werden



dann klaer mich auf , ich will dein padawan sein 

zu dem schaich aus dubai etc... einer hat es mal getestet und anscheinend waren die die am meisten gegenstaende fuer 250 euro am anfang gekauft haben eher aerzte , anwaelte etc... da die net die zeit zum spielen hatten und einfach blind das teuerste item gekauft haben , auch wenns schrott war/ist ... denn teuer is ja normalerweise das beste


----------



## myadictivo (10. Dezember 2012)

na gegenstände die nicht stapelbar sind kosten beim verkauf 1 euro gebühr
stapelbare (gold,gems, craftingzeug) kosten 15% vom verkaufspreis.

weitere 15% werden generell fällig, wenn man sich das geld ausbezahlen läßt (paypal). wenn mans aufs bnet guthaben schreibt kostet es nix.
nur damit kann man nix anfangen, außer entweder selbst im AH einzukaufen oder im blizzard shop kaufen.
auszahlen vom bnet-guthaben ist nachträglich wohl nicht mehr möglich.

einstellen kannst du so oft du willst ohne das es was kostet. die SMS fürs paypal dürfte afaik auch nix kosten.
generell machst du also bei nem vekauf von 1,25 zum vorgeschriebenen mindestpreis 25cent gewinn und mußt dann da nochmal deine 15% abzahlen wenns aufs paypal konto geht.

denke aber es geht echt nicht mehr viel im AH.

im rmah bekomm ich für 1,25 theoretisch schon 4 millionen gold gekauft. jetzt kann man sich ja mal überlegen was man zum mindestpreis anbieten müßte, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt.
und für 1,25 gibts beim china-farmer warscheinlich 3x soviel gold wie beim wucher rmah ^^

auf der anderen seite sind die leute irrational und faul. zu release hab ich im rmah zeug verkauft, wofür ich im gold-ah keine 10.000 gold bekommen habe..

ich versuchs jetzt jedenfalls immer mal mit cent beträgen. letztes mal hab ich so auch >30 euro eingenommen..und mein amu versuch ich mal für 200-250 zu verkaufen. es findet sich vll ein dummer


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2012)

hmm das mit dem 1 euro wusste ich net und hab ich noch nie gelesen ... die sms die man geschickt bekommt kostet aber den normal preis einer sms .. blizz hat mich extra drauf aufmerksam gemacht , sonst haett ich net unbedingt dran gedacht ... hmm ok dann lohnt es sich wohl nur ums aufs bnet schreiben zu lassen und da server transfers oder sonst nen bloedsinn zu bezahlen ... pets / mounts/ spielzeit kann man ja darueber net bezahlen ;(


----------



## myadictivo (11. Dezember 2012)

das ist schon die ganze zeit so mit dem euro. und wie gesagt werden gebühren nur fällig, wenn man auch wirklich verkauft. die sms kostet nichts. zumindest nach den quellen die ich hab. da stand auch nur, dass normale gebühren fällig werden können. sprich wenn bei einem anbieter das empfangen von sms geld kosten würde, müßtest du das wohl bezahlen 

alles in allem lohnt das rmah wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. hab jetzt div. sachen reingestellt. nix davon verkauft. die leute schauen schon ganz genau wie der wechselkurs ist. denke auch gezielt nach schnäppchen suchen im gold-ah kannste knicken. das machen zu viele. eventuell würds sich noch irgendwie rechnen extern gold zu kaufen zu nem günstigen kurs und damit kicky items zu kaufen die wiederrum sicher gut weggehen im rmah oder externen handelsplattformen.

müßte ich jetzt mal durchrechnen.

selffound wird man derweil wohl sicher nicht mehr zum großen reichtum kommen. grad gesehn, dass ich mit meinem main mittlerweile ~250 stunden seit patch 1.05 gezockt habe..und bis auf 2 sachen die eventuell zu geld zu machen wären ist nix gedropt.

wird zeit für pvp patch und steigerung der nachfrage nach anderen items mit pvp-tauglichen stats/affixen..dann läßt sich vll nochmal reibbach machen.


----------



## orkman (11. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> das ist schon die ganze zeit so mit dem euro. und wie gesagt werden gebühren nur fällig, wenn man auch wirklich verkauft. die sms kostet nichts. zumindest nach den quellen die ich hab. da stand auch nur, dass normale gebühren fällig werden können. sprich wenn bei einem anbieter das empfangen von sms geld kosten würde, müßtest du das wohl bezahlen



hmm ich dachte die gebuehren wuerden IMMER anfallen damit blizz so ihr geld wieder reinkriegen ... (die 15 cent , die firma wuerd ja noch dran bankrott gehen)
ok , heisst im endeffekt bleibt noch immer -1 euro und 15 % vom preis wenns auf paypal geht
schade is dass ich die ganze anfangszeit verpasst habe ... hoffe ich bin beim addon dabei und kann ein bissl davon profitieren ... auch wenns erst in einem jahr oder so soweit is


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2012)

aber mit 1 euro bzw 15% bei stapelware und 15% beim auszahlen kann ich noch leben. find das system an sich eigentlich ganz gut. ebay ist da afair anders. da werden teilweise auch saftigere gebühren fällig, ganz zu schweigen das das einstellen auch geld kostet und man unter umständen auf den kosten sitzen bleibt. auch wenn man natürlich so oft wiedereinstellen kann wie man möchte.

thema gold und wechselkurs : grade mal bei ebay geschaut : 50000 millionen gold für 12 eur.. im goldah-rmah haus ist der kurs 1 million für ~ 30cent (eher wenniger).

also wenn mans drauf anlegt kann man mit sicherheit gold kaufen, dafür im rmah die besten items rausfischen und im rmah verkaufen.

edit : der anbieter hat sich wohl verschrieben. es sind 50 million ^^ hätte mich irgendwie auch gewundert. also nicht wirklich soooviel mehr gold als im rmah kurs


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2012)

hier erfahr ich ja so einiges ... dass bei ebay das reinstellen was kostet wusst ich net :/
naja was ich eher dumm find ist dass du dir nichts richtiges kaufen kannst wenn du das geld aufs bnet schicken laesst , wenigstens den shop mit den pets , game time und mounts haette man dazu tun koenn ... geld ist geld


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2012)

hab schon lange nix mehr verkauft bei ebay, aber afaik war das so, dass es kostet wenn man den startpreis nicht 1 euro setzt. verkaufsprovision richtet sich ja im endeffekt dann wiederrum nach dem verkaufspreis.

afaik kann man mit dem bnat guthaben im blizzard shop alles kaufen, bis auf played-time. habs nicht selbst ausprobiert, da meine euro leider wieder ins rmah geflossen sind. ich weiß nur, dass man halt leider definitiv keine spielzeit für wow kaufen kann. alles andere (pets, mounts, lizenzen für andere spiele) müßte aber gehen.


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> dass man halt leider definitiv keine spielzeit für wow kaufen kann. alles andere (pets, mounts, lizenzen für andere spiele) müßte aber gehen.



hmm ich glaube das mit den pets geht net ... Was kann ich alles mit dem Battle.net-Guthaben kaufen?

Folgende Dinge können über das Battle.net-Guthaben gekauft werden:


World of Warcraft: Charakterdienste

Charaktertransfer
Charakteranpassung
Fraktionswechsel
Volkswechsel
Namensänderung



World of Warcraft: Gildenmeisterdienste

Realmtransfer für Gildenmeister
Fraktionswechsel für Gildenmeister
Namensänderung für Gilden
Fraktionswechsel + Namensänderung für Gilden
Realmtransfer + Fraktionswechsel + Namensänderung für Gilden
Realmtransfer + Namensänderung für Gilden



World of Warcraft: Digitale Erweiterungen

WoW: Starter Edition auf Battle Chest
WoW: Battle Chest auf Wrath of the Lich King
WoW: Battle Chest auf Cataclysm
Wrath of the Lich King auf Cataclysm
Cataclysm auf Mists of Pandaria (Ab sofort im Vorverkauf erhältlich! Weitere Informationen in dieser Ankündigung.)



Andere Blizzard-Spiele

Diablo III
Diablo II
Diablo II: Lord of Destruction
StarCraft II
StarCraft Anthology
Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne



Hinweis: Battle.net-Guthaben kann gegenwärtig nur für den Kauf digitaler Versionen der oben genannten Spiele genutzt werden, nicht jedoch für den Kauf von Boxen aus dem Onlineshop. Darüberhinaus stehen Charakter- und Gildendienste von WoW aktuell nicht für den Kauf mit Australischen Dollar (AUD) zur Verfügung

das mit dem 1 euro noch dazu zahlen hab ich jetzt auch gefunden

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/game/guide/items/auction-house

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/battlenet-guthaben#q7


----------



## myadictivo (13. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm ich glaube das mit den pets geht net ... Was kann ich alles mit dem Battle.net-Guthaben kaufen?
> Folgende Dinge können über das Battle.net-Guthaben gekauft werden:



okay, die liste ist ja recht übersichtlich. ich persönlich war nur enttäuscht, als ich damals keine 30 tage für wow kaufen konnte. pets und co hatte ich auch nicht ausprobiert. die sonstigen kostenpflichtigen dienste interessieren mich halt leider nicht.

dann blieben nur onlinze-lizenzen. allerdings wäre man schön blöd die überteuerten preise bei blizzard im shop zu zahlen 

also mit dem nächsten content patch oder addon wirds denk ich wie gesagt wieder interessant. jetzt gehn halt wirklich nur ueber items weg. und die wollen erstmal gefunden werden. sofern man nicht über 500-1000 million vermögen verfügt und mittels an/verkauf spekulationen bereit ist sein goldbestand zu vergrößern um gezielt teuere sachen rauszufischen und im rmah zu geld zu machen


----------



## Hexer1975 (13. Dezember 2012)

Flashdreamer schrieb:


> In über 90% der Fälle wird es nicht steuerpflichtig sein.
> 
> Nur in ganz einzelnen Fällen wird es steuerpflichtig.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so aber nicht. Als Privatperson darfst Du auch nur ein bestimmtes Limit im Jahr an privaten Verkäufen haben, ansonsten ist es Einkommensteuerpflichtig. Als ALG2-Empfänger muß man es eh angeben, auch wenn das Kind eines ALG2-Empfängers der Verdienende ist und es wird zu 100% an das ALG2-Geld angerechnet. Das allerdings alles auch nur, wenn man sich das Geld von seinem BNet-Konto auszahlen lässt.


----------



## stefanru (14. Dezember 2012)

naja bei wars auch nicht die welt vieleicht 30 euro  
aber was solls...


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> naja bei wars auch nicht die welt vieleicht 30 euro
> aber was solls...



spiel wenigstens wieder +- drinne


----------



## myadictivo (31. Dezember 2012)

hab doch wirklich die letzten 2 tage 1,58 eingenommen ^^


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2012)

Was lässt sich den momentan am gewinnbringendsten verkaufen? Abgesehen von imba Yellow/Unique/Sets?


----------



## myadictivo (31. Dezember 2012)

was verstehst du unter gewinnbringend ?

ich glaube es dürfte relativ schwer sein z.b. im gold ah was zu kaufen und im rmah zu verkaufen und dabei gewinn zu machen (den euro/goldwechselkurs im auge behaltend).

ich hab ne schrottige mönch-set brust verkauft für 2 euro ebbes und den 300ten speer für 1,29..
schade, dass der euro gebühr jeweils wegfällt.

wobei ich es echt nicht raff. der speer wird im goldah nicht für 1 million angeboten und für 1,29 hätte sich der speerkäufer 4-5 million gold kaufen können ^^

werd jetzt mal div. legendär und sets die sonst keiner im gold-ah kauft für 1,25-1,29 reinsetzen.. kleinvieh macht auch mist und der euro ist halt die einigermaßen sicherste währung


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter gewinnbringend ?
> 
> ich glaube es dürfte relativ schwer sein z.b. im gold ah was zu kaufen und im rmah zu verkaufen und dabei gewinn zu machen (den euro/goldwechselkurs im auge behaltend).
> 
> ...



Mit gewinnbringend meine ich das man Kram im RMAH überhaupt los wird, und dabei möglichst viel reinen Gewinn macht (also abzüglich aller Gebühren und %).

D.h. "größere" Summen wird man eher weniger verdienen, sondern eher mit der blanken Menge an Kleinkram?


----------



## myadictivo (1. Januar 2013)

naja einfach probieren  ich denke mal die hemmschwelle für kleinstbeträge ist nicht so hoch wie für nen item 20 euro oder mehr hinzulegen.
allerdings wenn´s ein top item ist, findet man wahrscheinlich auch im rmah leute die es für viel geld kaufen.
nur muss man sowas erstmal finden


----------



## myadictivo (2. Januar 2013)

an neujahr ne ik rüsse gefunden die mir heute 7,50 reinerlös gebracht hat 
allerdings komische email bekommen, dass die auktion geprüft wird. bei den anderen auktionen hatte ich so ne mail nicht.

heute auch eine leichte diskrepanz bei den 100% critschaden steinen festgestellt. im gold AH waren die preise leicht gestiegen und im rmah gefallen.

eventuell würde es sich rechnen, wenn man im rmah steine für geld kauft, im gold-ah für gold verkauft und das gold wiederrum im rmah anbietet.

setzt natürlich voraus, dass die preise sich nicht wieder angleichen und man abzüglich der provisionen noch gewinn macht und das jemand auch das gold im rmah kauft.

bisher konnte ich das noch nicht testen, weil ich grade keine 4 million übrig hab um den euro voll zu machen ^^

edit : trotz de prüfung war die kohle doch recht zügig auf meinem bnet konto


----------



## myadictivo (7. Januar 2013)

sorry, wenn ich hier alleinunterhalter spiel. aber jetzt hab ich noch was verkauft (mantikor) und schon wieder so eine prüfung am hals, während bei den 2 rares vorher wieder nix war.
gibts ne liste mit items die irgendwie gesondert geprüft werden ? ist schon auffällig, dass grade die ik-rüsse und mantikor geprüft werden (beides ja im grunde sehr gesuchte items) und meine rares einfach so durchgehen.
oder liegts bei den beträgen, weil beide gingen für über 5 euro weg ?

ansonsten näher ich mich den 20 euro. nicht schlecht für 2 wochen ab und an was reinstellen. davon geht zwar 50% auf ausnahmedrops, aber die restlichen 50% waren meist nur crappige rares.
gefragt scheinen wohl auch - levelanforderung sachen zu sein. im angesicht der tatsache das ich pro run bestimmt 1 brauchbares finde, find ich gut dafür echtgeld zu bekommen


----------



## orkman (7. Januar 2013)

naja ich wuerd ja auch gern was schreiben aber bei mir kauft niemand ... 
ich hab gute leg waffen zum lvln , worunter eine waffe die +- 10 euro wert ist ... selbst als ich sie nu für 2 euro reingestellt habe , hat niemand sie gekauft ... irgendwas mach ich falsch , dabei steck ich die teile rein für 1,50 SG und 2 euro SK damit ich 50 cent mindestgewinn hab da blizz ja 1 euro wegnimmt -.-
ausserdem hab ich in den letzen 2 wochen net gespielt da ich nur meinen crap lappi mit mir hatte


----------



## myadictivo (7. Januar 2013)

also ich verkauf momentan wirklich gut sachen mit - levelanforderung. vorhin erst wieder paar stiefel für 70cent. was immerhin ~3 million goldstücken reingewinn entspricht.
wobei die schmerzgrenze für so rares mit levelanforderung halt auch so bei maximal 2-3 euro liegt hab ich jetzt festgestellt. mehr wird nicht bezahlt.
und selbst wenn noch 2-3 ähnliche items für 10 euro drin sind, wird das eigene für 5 auch nicht gekauft.

sets/legendär für 10 euro und mehr, da muss es schon einigermaßen top sein und der markt/angebot ist halt auch riesig.
und wenn ein ähnliches item mit 50dps und 20mainstat weniger halt "nur" 2 euro kostet, kauft auch keiner das teil für nen 10ner.

aber ich bin zufrieden..mit den 30 euro zu release hab ich jetzt insgesamt 50 euro "eingenommen" auf dem bnet konto. auf paypal auszahlen lassen hab ich mir noch nix


----------



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also ich verkauf momentan wirklich gut sachen mit - levelanforderung. vorhin erst wieder paar stiefel für 70cent. was immerhin ~3 million goldstücken reingewinn entspricht.



ich hab ne waffe mit lvl 60er stats und man kann sie mit lvl 45 benutzen ... kein schwein will sie ... obwohl ich sie für lau reinstelle :/


----------



## myadictivo (8. Januar 2013)

ja..keine ahnung. ich hab schon ne grottige armbrust mit nicht viel DPS, kein sockel (afair) oder sonstigen guten DH stats verkauft und wohl nur weil - level req drauf war.
ähnliches bei stiefeln, gürteln und co. muss halt einigermaßen viel mainstat/life drauf sein (prisma auch nicht verkehrt) und schon brachte es geld.

hoffe natürlich noch auf den "ueber" drop  aber solang verklopp ich auch einfach alles was ich nicht selbst gebrauchen kann im rmah. meine chars sind alle grundsätzlich ausgestattet um inferno zu farmen. gold brauch ich keins mehr, dann lieber paar euro machen und mal irgendwann vll was feines davon kaufen ^^

motiviert mich jetzt jedenfalls wieder nen bißl. sets gehn glaub ich auch ganz gut. hatte mir die tage ein tal amu im gold ah gekauft, weil mein selffound keinen blitzschaden steigerte (wollte nen build auprobieren).
also eins gekauft (bekommt man ja für ~2 mille) und mein altes (kein außergewöhnlich gutes) war innerhalb von paar minuten für 2 euro ebbes verkauft


----------



## myadictivo (18. Januar 2013)

dürfte jetzt die 45euro marke geknackt haben 
sobald ich meinen wow account mal reaktiviere werd ich mal gucken ob mounts/pets zz kaufen gehn


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2013)

Heute ein Eiskletterer für 140€ vertickt. Hätte nicht gedacht, das den jemand kauft


----------



## orkman (30. Januar 2013)

scheint so als wenn jeder was verkauft kriegt ausser ich ... ich war eh nie fuer die ekonomie geschaffen ... bei den mmorpg's hab ich auch nie was gewinnbringend verkauft ... musste immer mit ach und krach kaempfen dass ich es ueberhaupt fuer meinen einkaufspreis vertickt bekam xD


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2013)

140 ist ne hausnummer. ich stagnier momentan. kauft auch keiner mehr -levelreq.
eiskletterer hab ich selbst (allerdings keine imba), aber die werden mit so 30 euro gehandelt. ebenfalls meine hosen.
mein amu dürfte nach schätzungen auch ~150 euro bringen.

ich muss mal gucken...grade für 300 euro neue hardware gekauft. eventuell plünder ich doch meinen barb ^^


----------



## robertodino (20. März 2013)

1200€ in 5 Monate verdient


----------



## Xarran (29. März 2013)

robertodino schrieb:


> 1200€ in 5 Monate verdient



Na,hoffentlich haste die auch brav versteuert.


----------



## robertodino (30. März 2013)

Nö


----------



## Kaesetopf (1. April 2013)

Xarran schrieb:


> Na,hoffentlich haste die auch brav versteuert.



Du darfst Pro Jahr, wennde kein Sonstiges Einkommen hast glaub ich 8k Euro verdienen, er is also noch lange unter der Grenze.

Ich hab in den Anfangstagen als das RMAH rauskam wohl so 15$ oder so verdient. Der Gewinn wurde dann durch die ganzen Abzüge stark verkrüppelt, sodass 10$ rauskamen... Imo hat mich das RMAH auch nie so gereizt, da es zu meiner aktiven Zeit noch kein ParagonLevel gab (und somit recht wenig gedroppt ist)

Hab D3 also nur zum Spaß gespielt, da ich zum spielerischen Geldverdienen lieber pokere, da man dort für die investierte Zeit viel mehr rausbekommt.


----------



## DerDickeDieter (21. Oktober 2013)

Also vom Release bis jetzt hab ich sicherlich die eine oder andere Monatsmiete bezahlen können mit RMAH Profiten.


----------

